# google adsense question



## longhorngal (Aug 4, 2005)

I've been reading about google adsense and I have a question. I sell goat milk soaps, etc. If they approve my site-what type of ads would they put on there? Ads pointing to other soap selling sites or maybe something related like Mother Earth magazine or something like that? I've been searching around some this morning but not getting a clear idea of what the ads would be.


----------



## redwall (Mar 10, 2007)

you used to be able to say no to certain types of ads. just look at your options in perference.


----------



## longhorngal (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks, I did find some more information about the ads. Not sure if I will try to do it right now. I have a Weebly site and I see where weebly will take 50% of what you get from Google-


----------



## 45n5 (Jun 9, 2008)

google shows the most relevant ad to the visitor, it might be goat soap or it could be underwear (no kidding) just whatever they think you are most likely to engage with

they track users across sites and if I look up underwear all day there is a good chance that underwear ads will show for me on your site, or it could be any topic imaginable

also, why would you put ads on your site where you are trying to sell something? that seems like a way for a competitor to take your visitors away from you or you sending them away

if you are not making enough money learn more about "converting" your traffic to buyers, learn to split test using "google website optimizer" and more, that google tool is free and worth it's weight in gold

good luck


----------



## 45n5 (Jun 9, 2008)

ps, i couldn't tell how I would order soap if i wanted to on your site, at least not with a quick browsing and for sure I needed to scroll or click around, i would put a big button at the top "buy goat soap" and then have an online checkout process 

my 2cents,


----------

